# Прокопьевский метод!



## Вихровский Павел (18 Май 2008)

Кто-нибудь знает что-нибудь о Прокопьевком методе лечения. 
Слышал, что производят операцию: ставят какую-то скобу для обхвата межпозвоночного диска и тем самым достигают устранения дефекта, т.е. межпозвоночной грыжи.
Если кто-то что-то знает прошу ответить!!!


----------

